# Anyone had experience with this working breeder ?



## Nelly (May 15, 2005)

Has anyone purchased puppies from Jerry Ross, Rosshaus German shepherds in Oregon ? Or seen any of their dogs work ? they're bred for police and the stud Tiger in the picture is a mix of west and DDR.

Rosshaus 


If anyone has any information or PM if preferred, it would be appreciated.

thanks,

Katie.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Did not see pedigree of Tiger, but I would be surprised if Lord v Gleisdreick is not in the pedigree.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

He's definitely got a Lord looking face and facial markings and Lord is there once 5 generations back, behind Pirol.

Tiger pedigree


----------

